# General International 10-105M1 1.5 hp Dust Collector



## ARTbyGUNTHER

Sounds like a good DC. Thanks for the great review!


----------



## smitty22

Thanks for the review, might be one of those in my future too. After just completing a couple of sawhorses using mostly the CMS and TS with dado blade, I'm done with the shop vac solution!


----------



## Dusty56

"the majority of the "bad" dust is the <5micron> tubing, but had trouble finding any from my regular tool stores, will have to think about upgrading in the future" ??? I think something is missing here.
And the price you paid was ? Plus the cannister, $90 . How much is the Delta and how did they compare feature for feature ?
While checking this machine out using 3 different sites , they all claim that it comes with *2 micron bags *as standard equipment since 2006 . How old is the machine that you bought ?


----------



## Manitario

thanks Dusty56; you're right, that didn't make any sense. 
I paid ~$400 for the DC and then another $90 for the canister.
The Delta lists for ~$450; it comes with a 1 micron filter bag, it is listed as 1200CFM, whereas the General is 1100CFM. 
What convinced me to go with the General as opposed to the Delta is the toolshop owner where I bought the DC who said that his customer feedback had been quite negative for the Delta. As they seemed pretty comparable on paper I was happy to go with the General.


----------



## SST

The unit looks suspiciously like my Harbor Freight DC that lists at 1550 CFM w/ a 5 micron bag.


----------



## HokieMojo

Well, I love my Delta, but everyone's opinions will differ. As for Dust Collectors, I think people tend to make things more complicated than it is. It is basically a motor, that spins and impeller, forcing air through a filter. You match up those 3 components and you've got a dust collector. Lately, is seems like it has become popular to "build your own" by marrying a HF DC with an aftermarket filter. This sounds similar to what you did.


----------



## StephenSC

Has anybody tried putting the motor only on a wheeled cart with a short hose, and sending the dust through a 4 in line to the bags outside? That way you wouldn't care how good the bags were, until the whole side of your house was dusty. I don't know if this would work, probably too much restriction between motor and bags


----------



## HokieMojo

blowing outside has issues that many aren't willing to deal with.
1) it removes you heated or cooled air
2) neighbors may not appreciate the dust
3) neighbors may not appreciate the noise
4) it requires dedicated piping and a hole in the side of your workshop

A lot of people do take this approach though and I think it has worked well for them


----------



## Dustmite97

Great review! It's a good thing you didn't use the 30 micron bag because when i used it, it was useless.


----------



## Dustmite97

The funny thing is that the website says it comes with a 2 micron bag so I don't know why it came with a 30 micron bag.


----------

